# 5 Spot Scoring



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

here is scoring

5 spot is x,5,4

singal spot is x,5,4,3,2,1,0,
hope that helped


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

is it ten shots per spot?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

1 arrow per spot, 5,4 or 0, 60 arrows 12 ends X's used in tie break.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you for the help


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Im also interesting in starting 5 spot. Like the previous thread with the 300, is that achived by getting all 60 arrows in the white?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

yep and if your shooting 5 spot its 1 arrow per spot


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> yep and if your shooting 5 spot its 1 arrow per spot


i meant total shots


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

o sorry 5 per round of shots:thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Let me give it a try*

1) Vegas is not a 5-spot taget, it is only a single or three spot target.
2) 300 NFAA tournamnet utilizes the 5 spot target or the single spot, archers choice.
3) Detailed rules can be found on the NFAA web page.
4) The target is scored as stated above.
5) The archer straddles the 18 meter (or 20 yard) line and shoots 5 arrows for each end. Typically, due to space, there will be two lines. The top line and the bottom line.
6) The bottom line usually shoots first, that would be five arrows. Maximum of five mintues to shoot the five arrows.
7) there are no rules which state that you can only shoot one arrow per spot. If you want you can shoot all five arrows into one spot, but that kind of goes against the purpose of the 5-spot versus the single spot.
8) Once the bottom line is done, then the top line takes its turn. Then both lines go to the targets and score the hits. Arrows are not pulled until they are scored and instructed to due so by the scoring person.
9) You continue to shoot in the same fashion six more times (ends). At the end of six ends you rotate your target. That is move it from top to bottom or bottom to top (whichever pertains to your target). You may also get a new target if you wish.
10) The same, bottom and Top line shooting continues for another six ends.
11) When you are done, you have shot a total of 60 arrows at the targets.
12) perfect score is 300 points with a 60 "X" count.

Again more details can be found on the NFAA web site.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

very detailed, thank you


----------



## Z7shuter (Feb 14, 2010)

To score an X do you have to cut the X or just put it in the X ring?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Z7shuter said:


> To score an X do you have to cut the X or just put it in the X ring?


If its cutting the line your in :wink:


----------

